# Qld Reptile Expo update-Simon Stone



## PimmsPythons (Feb 25, 2008)

as stated near the end of the last thread ,as well as Reptiles Australia coming on board as a sponser,we are very excited to say that Simon Stone from Southern Cross reptiles ,has kindly offered his time to come up and be a special guest at the Queensland Reptile Expo.there will be many snakes on display there that he has bred including jungles,blackheads and, at the moment ,about half a dozen albino darwins so no doubt he will be interested in seeing how they are progressing.
still taking orders for tables so dont be shy,book a table. even though we cant sell any thing there it will be very benifitial for breeders to show off what you have got and you can hand out buisness cards with your name and phone number on it.there will have a stack of baby pythons on display that CAN'T be purchaced at the EXPO,but arrangments can be made at a later time.
even the hobby owners,whatever you have,come and show them off. most people who will be walking through the door havent even considered having reptiles as pets,so bring in your blues,maccies,coastals,beardies any of the more common animals,thats what most buy as a first reptile so we want to see plenty there.
there is some cracking animalsbooked in already so keep them coming.
anyhow heres some updated flyers if anyone wound like to post them up.
thanks to everyone who has been helping out and those who have already booked tables
cheers
simon


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 26, 2008)

bump, and my diamond pythons are hatching at the moment.8 out ,7 to go and they will be on display at the expo.as well as some baby jungles,coastals, and childrens. i think PremierPythons was bringing up some babies as well as the rest of his high quality animals.
cheers
simon


----------



## cement (Feb 26, 2008)

Please excuse my ignorance but is it at Brisbane?


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 26, 2008)

cement said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but is it at Brisbane?


 its at Gladstone,all the info is on the flyers or i can be pm'd ,email, or called on 0422589221


----------



## TRIMACO (Feb 27, 2008)

slimebo said:


> bump, and my diamond pythons are hatching at the moment.8 out ,7 to go and they will be on display at the expo.as well as some baby jungles,coastals, and childrens. i think PremierPythons was bringing up some babies as well as the rest of his high quality animals.
> cheers
> simon


Update us on the Diamonds.... Daddy!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 27, 2008)

TRIMACO said:


> Update us on the Diamonds.... Daddy!


ended up with only 9 baby diamonds. had a few casualties either because i got to the eggs to late at laying time in an unprepaired box ,or when the heatcord died on me halfway through the incubation and had to find another.luckily the coastal eggs were a bit further along and we got 24 live out of 25 eggs.i'm still very happy though .got some little stunners .


----------



## Retic (Feb 27, 2008)

All the best with the Expo but I think I am correct in saying that Brisbane may have been a more suitable venue.


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 27, 2008)

awww your babies are gorgeous ^_^ 
i am happy to say that i am going to both the macherps and the gladstone expo, i couldnt decide between them so tried to convince my mum.. she end up saying if we flew to the macherps one instead of driving, i could drive to the Gladstone one!! it seriously is the most exciting thing that has happened to me in a long while!! so i am glad and i WILL see you there  
i am still putting up flyers, but now those ones 
i only have one snake, so to put him on display would be a little silly, unless we had a table where owners can pool in and share? (theres another good excuse to get more herps haha )

happy and
kind regards,


Nat


----------



## Kersten (Feb 27, 2008)

That may be Boa....until you take in to consideration the fact that the people organising it are all Gladstone locals and that we don't have the budget to include us all transporting all our animals and ourselves there, paying for accomodation and also covering whatever fees would have been imposed at Brisbane venues, nor could we afford the time off work :lol:


----------



## Dodie (Feb 27, 2008)

I'll be happy to travel to Gladstone, haven't been there before and it's closer for the people a bit further North


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 27, 2008)

boa said:


> All the best with the Expo but I think I am correct in saying that Brisbane may have been a more suitable venue.


maybe next year.we've already got a good turnout and variety for this year with many brisbane people coming up.we are also only a small group of organisers with little funds and not in it for the profit so we'll see how it goes.
cheers
simon


----------



## Vixen (Feb 27, 2008)

As kersten said, the people who bothered to organise it are in Gladstone, why should they go out of their way to host it in Brisbane, if you wanted it at Brisbane someone else should have put in the effort and organised it :lol:

Plus from what ive heard so far its going to be a bloody awesome day anyway, even if it isnt in Brisbane


----------



## TRIMACO (Feb 27, 2008)

We are happy it is in Gladstone. This is a great little town with reptile lovers who have put in the effort. It should stay here and people can travel here for a change, after all we have to go to Brisbane for concerts etc.... this is Gladstone's turn to shine. The wonderful people who have set this expo up all have full time jobs so their efforts are outstanding. Thank you Guys


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 27, 2008)

i am more then happy to drive 7 1/2 hours north, sounds like fun, and for a great event too! thanks again simon and others that organised it, should be really good cant wait!

BUMP


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 28, 2008)

B
U
M
P


----------



## sezza (Feb 28, 2008)

I know I will be making the effort and driving there - with a car full of other Brisbanites!! I cant wait! Its about time I think!!!! Yahoo!!!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 28, 2008)

sezza said:


> I know I will be making the effort and driving there - with a car full of other Brisbanites!! I cant wait! Its about time I think!!!! Yahoo!!!


dont forget,if your driving all the way up ,and your a reptile owner,why not bring them up and show them off.the more the merrier (make sure you let me know before the 16th of april though).you should only need some big click clacks(the starmaid ones are quite clear) and your right to go.there will be peoples choice trophies and "best of"certificates for the species that we get a certain number of.come and be part of it.
cheers
simon


----------



## Deka69 (Feb 29, 2008)

Slimebo,
i think Gladstone is a good location it opens up the state for people from north and west aswell as people from the south .They can attend without loosing the weekend traveling well done , Cant wait to meet you all , "at the expo ", 

Deka


----------



## sengir (Feb 29, 2008)

Will be there wiht bells on and reptiles to show


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 29, 2008)

Deka69 said:


> Slimebo,
> i think Gladstone is a good location it opens up the state for people from north and west aswell as people from the south .They can attend without loosing the weekend traveling well done , Cant wait to meet you all , "at the expo ",
> 
> Deka



it will be a good "get together".i also think if it was in brisbane you would mostly get reptile enthusiests who have already seen most reptiles and have plenty of knowledge.having it in gladstone ,we will probably get half the population there because its an" event in gladstone" whether they are interested or not ,and we can teach them that a snake isn't just something you hit with a shovel.yet gladstone is still close enough for enthusiests
-brisbane 6 hours
-sunnycoast 5hours
-marybourgh 3 hours
-bundy 2 hours
-rocky 1 hour
-mackay 5 hours
remember,public holiday on friday,expo saturday,drinks saturday night,drive home sunday when recovered.
so come on up
cheers
simon


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 1, 2008)

if i would bring my coastal would i need a table or could i just put him in a click clack and put him on a table with other coastals (if they didnt mind)
or should i and a few other coastal owners pool in to buy a table and keep our animals on the samee table?

i want to bring george  but i wont if its too complicated or whatnot
either way i am coming ^_^

Nat


----------



## Vixen (Mar 1, 2008)

herpsrule said:


> if i would bring my coastal would i need a table or could i just put him in a click clack and put him on a table with other coastals (if they didnt mind)
> or should i and a few other coastal owners pool in to buy a table and keep our animals on the samee table?
> 
> i want to bring george  but i wont if its too complicated or whatnot
> ...


 
Was thinking of bringing Tiger and Bobby but I dont want to stress them out , plus I want to be walking around checking everything out, id be frightened to leave my babies lol


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 1, 2008)

yer forgot about that aspect lol leaving poor george alone! :O

hehe


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi guys has anyone asked Australian zoo to be a part of this?
As this is and should be a great kick off for getting people in QLD to see reptiles for what they are.
Not some scary thing most people see them as.


----------



## darkangel (Mar 1, 2008)

that's not a bad idea!!! can only try i guess.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 1, 2008)

herpsrule said:


> if i would bring my coastal would i need a table or could i just put him in a click clack and put him on a table with other coastals (if they didnt mind)
> or should i and a few other coastal owners pool in to buy a table and keep our animals on the samee table?
> 
> i want to bring george  but i wont if its too complicated or whatnot
> ...


 you can get a table for up to 5 reptiles for $50 . we are easy going so if you find someone else to pre book with thats fine.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 1, 2008)

Auzlizardking said:


> Hi guys has anyone asked Australian zoo to be a part of this?
> As this is and should be a great kick off for getting people in QLD to see reptiles for what they are.
> Not some scary thing most people see them as.



we have discussed getting in contact with australia zoo so we will do this soon.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 2, 2008)

bump


----------



## Deka69 (Mar 2, 2008)

Slimebo,
my


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 3, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> Was thinking of bringing Tiger and Bobby but I dont want to stress them out , plus I want to be walking around checking everything out, id be frightened to leave my babies lol


bring them along, i'm sure someone will keep an eye on them while your wandering.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 4, 2008)

bump


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 10, 2008)

could possibly have a croc coming as well.


----------



## TRIMACO (Mar 10, 2008)

where are the crocs coming from?


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 10, 2008)

TRIMACO said:


> where are the crocs coming from?


possibly Kooranna Crocodile Farm but we are still yet to confirm anything with John yet,but fingers crossed


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 11, 2008)

2 more stall holders booked in yesterday with quality animals.great to see. visitors wont be disapointed with the quality and amount of reptiles on display.keep on coming.


----------



## zakjump (Mar 11, 2008)

if it was in brisbane heaps more people go


----------



## zakjump (Mar 11, 2008)

how many animals will b there


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 11, 2008)

zakjump said:


> how many animals will b there


there are heaps of reptiles (without counting,over 100)already booked in and plenty of high quality animals including albino darwins(4-8) ,roughies,gtps,albino and melinistic blueies,inland taipans, and other quality pythons,geckos, dragons etc,etc. if we held the event in brisbane we would mainly get the reptile fanatics that have already seen all these animals before.holdin it in gladstone ,we will get half the population through the doors and most have never contemplated having reptiles for pets and we are trying to change their mind that "the only good snake is a dead snake". so we are trying to take it to "new "people and educate them.


----------



## Helikaon (Mar 11, 2008)

i cant seem to get my google map to work how far is gladstone from brissy. you cant forget about the fanatics though  we want to come to


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 11, 2008)

Helikaon said:


> i cant seem to get my google map to work how far is gladstone from brissy. you cant forget about the fanatics though  we want to come to


its 6 hours drive north of brissy,550km.on the original thread i posted up motels phone numbers within walking distance to the expo as well. as i said the friday is a public holiday,so its a good day for a drive and make a weekend out of it.bring some animals up if you wish.
cheers
simon


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 11, 2008)

still need more tortises people.


----------



## Helikaon (Mar 11, 2008)

i'll have to see what i can do unfortunately i work public holidays anyway, but i might have some holiday time stored up, i hope i do.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 22, 2008)

only a month to go. if anyone else wishes to set up a stall you heve about 2 weeks to get the info to me.anyone travelling to the expo certainly wont be disapointed with the quality of animals on display,and thanks to all the vendors for supporting it.
cheers
simon


----------



## inthegrass (Mar 22, 2008)

boa said:


> All the best with the Expo but I think I am correct in saying that Brisbane may have been a more suitable venue.



may be someone should have organised one in brisbane. i will be one of many going to gladstone.
cheers


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 24, 2008)

still after more tortises


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 27, 2008)

for the local Gladstone people,one of our local radio stations,hot fm ,will be doing a "face your fears "stunt at 7:30 am on thursday the 3rd of april.we will have a few pythons down there and a couple of blueys(apparently some people are scared of blueys),so your welcome to come down to check it out ,or listen on the radio.


----------



## ad (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey, congrats with how it is coming together Gladstonites.
I was up there over Easter and quite a few locals had heard about it.
Cheers
Adam.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 27, 2008)

ad said:


> Hey, congrats with how it is coming together Gladstonites.
> I was up there over Easter and quite a few locals had heard about it.
> Cheers
> Adam.



yep,the words out there now and the serious advertising will be starting soon.we handed out around 1000 flyers at the harbour festival and the coconet classic at tannum sands.


----------



## Deka69 (Mar 27, 2008)

Slimebo i got one of those flyers on my windscreen the night i went to the Harbour fest well done.Is there many people bringing Reptiles from FNQ


----------



## botoxic (Mar 29, 2008)

Good luck in Gladstone... All being well I'll see you there but my jungle and 2x henrylawsoni's don't deserve such a long trip from brisvegas. I turn 40yo that weekend and I couldn't hink of a better way to spend it than with other herp lovers (except maybe a week in Thailand).
I just discovered this site today and looking forward to getting to know you


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 20, 2008)

all the exhibitors have been finalized and we will have around 130 reptiles and great range on display from the common to rare, and the quality of the reptiles is first class for the first queensland reptile expo.a big thank you to all the people supporting it.

a big thanks to Simon and Diane Stone from Southern Cross Reptiles for flying up and donating their time to talk to people one on one at the expo about anything and everything,from the albinos to husbandry and breeding.

thanks to Kooranna Crocodile Farm who will be bringing a couple crocs down for people to hold.

thanks also to Kris who will have his elapids on display and will be doing demonstrations all day.

alot of the stall holders are also breeders ,so if your coming along to check it out and you like what they have on display,have a chat to them and grab one of their buisness cards and come breeding time you can own your own,or they may have some in stock.keep in mind ,no purchases can be made at the expo.support those who support the expo and public awareness of reptiles.

setup time is between 7am-9am,then it is open to the public from 9am-5pm.we have had heaps of exposure from the radio and papers and there has been alot of talk about it on the streets so it should be a great day with plenty of photo and handling opportunities.

most of the general public who will be attending the expo will have very limited knowedge of snakes ,and no doubt we will hear "the only good snake is a dead snake"more than once on the day, so its our job to change their mind and make them aware that they shouldn't be killed .more awareness = less snake deaths

for any further info ,send me a email,pm,or phone me on 0422589221
cheers
simon


----------



## expansa1 (Apr 20, 2008)

slimebo said:


> still after more tortises



It's illegal to keep tortoises in Australia!


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 20, 2008)

90% chance I'll be there. Only 424 km door to door and I'll try and fit some barra fishing at Awoonga in


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 20, 2008)

When Will You Have One At The Sunshine Coast?


----------



## Vixen (Apr 20, 2008)

Will there be a timetable of whats happening during the day, dont want to miss out on any demonstrations or talks etc


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 20, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> Will there be a timetable of whats happening during the day, dont want to miss out on any demonstrations or talks etc



there will be a timetable up at the venue but basicly,Kris will be doing demonstrations all day with breaks in between and we will have a feeding of one of my pythons at 3:30 pm for the people who are interested..every one who comes through will get a stamp so they can come and go as they please.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 20, 2008)

we will be giving out certificates for "best in show"to any of the subspecies that have 4 or more entered ,which will help out in selling juvi's come breeding time.these will be voted on by the other exhibitors as well as an"exhibitors choice" award.there will also be a "peoples choice" award that the public can vote on.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 20, 2008)

Fuscus said:


> 90% chance I'll be there. Only 424 km door to door and I'll try and fit some barra fishing at Awoonga in


we've been getting some good barra in awoonga lately


----------



## ScottBec (Apr 21, 2008)

I started putting together my display this weekend - and thought I'd post a pic of the _'so far' _stage...

I'll have the jungles, bredli, water dragons and central beardies there - - also looking at a dragon feedings (Only because I hate cockroaches - and am sure other people do to...)

Is there a possibility to get some power to our table (for a beardie light)??

*OR does anyone know if there is a battery operated type thing that I couple put a mercury vapour bulb into....????*


----------



## PremierPythons (Apr 21, 2008)

I believe there will be power there ScottBec. I'll be bring lamps with a few extension leads etc.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 21, 2008)

gday rebecca
we have power.you may want to bring a lead.


----------



## inthegrass (Apr 21, 2008)

not far away now, looking forward to the expo!.
cheers


----------



## Kersten (Apr 21, 2008)

inthegrass said:


> not far away now, looking forward to the expo!.
> cheers


Make sure you come and say hi and let us know who you are.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 22, 2008)

4 sleeps to go


----------



## PremierPythons (Apr 22, 2008)

Very exciting. Have updated the website (www.PremierPythons) with some info about our display at the Expo!


----------



## Sidonia (Apr 22, 2008)

I was REALLY looking forward to coming to this. Was going to get a lift with a so called friend but then he decided to be a loser about it so I am no longer going. :evil:

Which is a huge disappointment - Would have been my first reptile show.


----------



## pete12 (Apr 22, 2008)

how long dose it take to get to from brizzy


----------



## Kersten (Apr 22, 2008)

About 6 hours depending on how much lead is in your foot.


----------



## pete12 (Apr 22, 2008)

uhhhhhh im 13


----------



## pete12 (Apr 22, 2008)

grrrr i wish i had a car


----------



## Kersten (Apr 22, 2008)

That was a general statement mate. It takes anywhere between 5 and 7 hours depending on how fast the person behind the wheel is going


----------



## PremierPythons (Apr 22, 2008)

PremierPythons said:


> Very exciting. Have updated the website (www.PremierPythons) with some info about our display at the Expo!



Ooops that'd be www.PremierPythons.com.. as in my signature.... Sorry!

PP


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 23, 2008)

PremierPythons said:


> Ooops that'd be www.PremierPythons.com.. as in my signature.... Sorry!
> 
> PP


great little website.check it out.3 sleeps to go


----------



## Kyro (Apr 24, 2008)

Your website is great PremierPython Not long now people only 2 days to go It will be great to finally meet a few of you & put some faces to names. Will many people be coming interstate?


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 24, 2008)

Maps printed, Boat is on car, weather is good and the Prozac is suppressing the foaming around my mouth. Gladstone here I come


----------



## Kersten (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh dear Fuscus, obviously no one's told you that in order to blend in with the natives and keep them from attacking you with pitchforks and banjos (banjos are lethal in the wrong hands) you need to let the foam run free.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 25, 2008)

one more sleep to go.we have started setting up but unfortunatly cant get into the place today to finish so it will be a bit of a mad rush tomorrow morning.its looking good with kris's brand new demonstration pit set up and some of the enclosures in place.
great weather for those also bringing a boat along.no wind whatsoever.
saturday night,most of us will be heading down to the gladstone yacht club for dinner and drinks after the expo so everyone is welcome to come along,but if you are eating it is important to book a table because it fills quickly.(ask to be on the back veranda).call 49722294 to book a table.alternativly there are good feeds at the Queens hotel and the Grand Hotel and they are all walking distance to each other and all in Goondoon st..
so much interest has been created with this first Qld reptile expo that we have already had 3 other major reptile breeders who weren't able to make this one have already booked in for next years expo ,so it is looking promising for years to come,but thats next year.
a big thanks to the people who are supporting the expo and travelling large distances to be here.make yourself known when you are here so we can put faces to names.
cheers
simon


----------



## TRIMACO (Apr 26, 2008)

Just came back from the expo, WOW!!!! so many reptiles and _soooo many people_, I would say this event has been a SMASH HIT. Congratulations guys you have done a wonderful job and we have lots of contacts now for breeders and some great pictures so I think everybody is a winner.

Thank you for all your effort guys.


----------



## ad (Apr 26, 2008)

I was very impressed too!
I got some great pics, thanks to the organizers and stall holders for a great event
See ya next year!
Cheers
Adam.


----------



## Vixen (Apr 26, 2008)

Agreed, such a big turnout!  Wonderful day out.

I have a few photos, will upload some later (still on the camera atm)


----------



## GAJBlake (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Guys, Dad was talking to Derek this afternoon 1400 people pay to get in 800 adult and the rest were under 15 , Great day man-o-man what a great day, way to cool. here are some pics that dad took, and yes I got MUM to hold her first snake today, my mum is now the coolest mum on this planet

Great people,. lots of fun, That's to Adam for letting me take a close look and photo of his woma 

And Thank you to everyone how made today the GREAT SUCCESS that it was , great job guys , wow I can not wait until next year.

The only thing that did not happen is that BHP didnot eat my little brother paul. well maybe next year,:lol:


----------



## ad (Apr 26, 2008)

Some pics for the ven lovers


----------



## ad (Apr 26, 2008)

Here are some from Premier Pythons, they had some quality animals on display.


----------



## ad (Apr 26, 2008)

This guy's collection was very nice, the lower albino was simply stunning - and he had rough scales which is the first time I have checked out of them up close, the jungle pics is a great shot,
And he put this smile on my boy's face by letting him handle the olive python - which was priceless.
Cheers
Adam.


----------



## ad (Apr 26, 2008)

In case you are wondering how big the Olive was,
and getting to handle a salty,


----------



## inthegrass (Apr 26, 2008)

just got home from the expo. i must say what a fantastic event it was. put a few faces to names, had a great chat with simon stone and saw some beautiful reptiles.
huge congratulations to the dedicated people who organised this. i will make an effort to put a display in next years show.
cheers and well done.


----------



## Vixen (Apr 26, 2008)

Who won the peoples choice?! I had to leave at about 1


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Apr 26, 2008)

Just got back and the family is still talking about it. As for holding it in the SE corner to hell with that!. The day was fantastic and the fact that it was somewhat central to everybody will ensure its success for years to come. Premier Pythons' display was outstanding and I would like to thank them for making the effort.


----------



## GAJBlake (Apr 26, 2008)

Koorana won people choice award & Ian & Paula Davidson won exhibitors award with they Jungles and yellowish Diamond, well this what Derek told dad.


----------



## Trigger82 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello all, this is my first post here. The day was brilliant this had a much larger turnout than I had expected, all I can say is a big THANK-YOU Simon for organising this all. 

Here is a few random pics I took throughout the day, I've hosted them on photobucket due to the file size. Some are a little dark but I took them without a flash as one snake i took a pic of with the flash got a tad upset.


----------



## Retic (Apr 27, 2008)

Great photo's Trigger, I might have to make it up there next year.


----------



## PremierPythons (Apr 27, 2008)

Just made it back from the expo and I must say that it was a huge success in my opinion. Well done firstly to slimebo and all the organizers who put in so much effort! And thanks to everyone who came out to support the event on the day. I think just about everyone thoroughly enjoyed themselves. You certainly can't argue with 1500 patrons at the first ever Qld Reptile Expo. 

To those who visited our display, I say thank you for supporting us. And to those who have left comments about our display in this thread I thank you also. I will post pictures later on today when I get a chance to download them all. If anyone has any photos of our animals/displays they'd like to share with us for our website, we'd be very grateful. Email us at [email protected] if you have any pics we could use!!!  

We were also pleased to win Exhibitors Choice Awards for Best Bredli, Best Gecko & Best Stimson's Python.

Cheers,
PP


----------



## Vixen (Apr 27, 2008)

You had an awesome display setup PP, loved the RSP  Was nice to see some amyaes too


----------



## mrs_davo (Apr 27, 2008)

Just got back from Gladstone and have put our babies away.
I second the motion that the day was a roaring success...
Count us in for next year - 
It was a huge surprise to take home Exhibitors choice award trophy (for best overall snake)- for our female diamond
Also got best Jungle, Bearded dragon and coastal carpet.
Will post some pics later once I have loaded them on the computer.
I was good to put some faces to the names at long last - and hopefully some long and lasting friendships have been made.

Well done Simon for a great day - it was well worth the effort.

ta 
Paula


----------



## ad (Apr 27, 2008)

Here are some pics I took of the Jungle and Diamond, 
Cracker animals for sure,
Cheers
Adam


----------



## hornet (Apr 27, 2008)

i'm kinda sad i wasnt able to make it oh well, theres always next year so hopefully get to see a few of you then. Anyway a huge congrats to slimbo and the other organisers, looks like it was a huge success


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 27, 2008)

The expo was amazing. ALL animals were in perfect condition and a credit to their keepers. The ven show was very good and the inland taipan was an amazing animal ( actually the coastal taipan was a great animal too, possibly the best I have ever seen).
My bet is that the price of baby snakes will increase dramatically in Gladstone.
Full credit to the organizers for a job well done.


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 27, 2008)

more


----------



## Hawk (Apr 27, 2008)

I would also like to thank Simon and the other organisers for an excellent day. It was great to catch up with old friends and make some new ones. The displays were great and the selection of reptiles and the quality of those animals are a credit to there owners. I would also like to congratulate Ian & Paula Davidson, Premier Pythons and the other exhibitors who picked up awards on the day. We were very pleased ( and humbled ) to receive Exhibitors Choice Award for best Black Headed Python, Woma, Spotted Python and Childrens Python.
Thanks again to everyone who made the expo such a great day and I for one can't wait for the next one.


----------



## PremierPythons (Apr 27, 2008)

Just a couple of photos we took of our display....

More to follow tomorrow of the other great reptiles and displays at the expo....


----------



## Ricko (Apr 27, 2008)

thats a massive carpet


----------



## Vixen (Apr 27, 2008)

I reckon! Was 15 years old I think she said.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks to all who came, we're glad you enjoyed yourselves. It was great to meet the few of you from this site who came and introduced themselves - as I was tucked away in the back room and rushed off my feet I missed a few it seems. I did get to meet Fuscus, inthegrass, Hawke, ian_davo and pseudechis4740. 

Samuel (the big carpet) is 9 foot 4 inches and I really don't want to know how many kilos. He's also now a shadow of the snake he used to be. In fact his girth was about twice what it was. I think he's 16 or 17. He lacks all muscle tone and has little strength and is getting progressively weaker. 

I didn't get the chance to take many pictures unfortunately, but Slimebo, Mrs Slimebo and Mrs Slimebo's mum all did so we should see some more posted in the Expo photo thread Slimebo has created shortly.


----------



## Kyro (Apr 28, 2008)

Well a huge congrats to the organizers on a fantastic expo. We had a great time & the quality of the animals on display was well worth the drive. We will definately be making this an annual event for our family & can't wait for next year. I took quite a few pics which I will post up later but had to quickly put this pic up of my daughter Ruby holding Samuel the massive carpet python, this is one way to make a huge snake look even bigger:lol:


----------



## Deka69 (Apr 28, 2008)

Guys we were certainly impressed with the support we got from all around the state , it certainly was great to meat all the aps people who introduced themselves 

Deka


----------



## star_sprinkle (May 11, 2008)

*snake breeders in gladstone area*

hi, i was in brisbane the wkend that u guys had the expo, but i am very interested in buyin a snake, can u please give me any details of any bredders around this area. i will be applyin for my licence on monday. thanks a bunch


----------

